# Connexion reinitialisée??



## bigjib (17 Juin 2009)

Salut a tous!

J'ai acheter un iphone avant hier et je l'ai fait activé par le fournisseur!
Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu creer un compte app store mais quand je clique sur "creer un compte" un message me dit:

_Il est impossible de repondre a votre demande auprés de l'itune store. La connexion reseau a expiré._
_Assurez-vous que les parametres reseau sont correct et que votre connexion reseau est active, puis reessayer????_

_Please, help me!!_


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

vous tombez pas le bon soir. Aujourd'hui, c'est la mise à jour de l'OS 3. Il y a quelques petits problèmes avec l'iTunes Store. Essayez demain matin. 

En plus je ne sais pas depuis où vous essayez de vous connecter à l'iTunes Store, mais je vous conseille de le faire depuis votre ordi. Ca permet d'avoir une connexion stable.


----------

